# Pre 1900's Dump that keeps on giving.....



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello from Wisconsin. We are new to the forum and wanted to share a little. Hopefully get some info to. We have been digging a dump for a few weeks and have pulled a a few hundred bottles out. Most are $10-$5 bottles but I have posted a few pics of some of the good ones. I am trying to get some info on the Capital City Bottling Works Pop Bismarck N.D. there in the middle. Maybe someone out there has a date range and possible value to it. Thank for your time and Happy Digging................


----------



## epackage (Jun 2, 2012)

Welcome to you all, Daddy & Daughters, great to have you on board. I look forward to more pics from the treasure trove you've uncovered....Jim[]

 The last one to sell on Ebay sold for $32 back in 2007 to Ebayer sampletrader, who buys all kinds of bottles not just Hutches or North Dakota bottles...


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 2, 2012)

Welcome to the A-BN, Rollan,

 Thanks for showing us some finds:

 "1183 Imitation Raspberry Cider Capital Cfty Bottling Works, Bismarck, N.D. Colored with coal tar dye; contains benzoate of soda and saccharin. Illegal." Special Bulletin, 1910.

 "Capitol City Bottling Works, Bismarck, N.D.  Serial No 62 
 Pops and Sodas: Lemon, lemon sour, cream soda, root beer, spla steby, 
 cherry phosphate, ginger ale, iron brew, Ottawa beer, sparkling lime, and birch.  Ciders: Cherry, orange, raspberry, steby, apple, peach and raspberry." From.




From.

 "TO CLEAN STEEL SHOT.

 By J. P. Sell, Capitol City Bottling Works, Bismarck, N.D.

 Steel shot that has rusted together, and in which a quantity of small particles of glass have accumulated, may be thoroughly cleansed by placing the same in a pan of hot water.  Wash and rinse the same thoroughly until the water is clear.  Every time that you pour out the water give the shot a good shaking, and all glass and other foreign substances will appear on the top, where they can easily be removed.  After the shot has been thoroughly cleansed in this manner, spread the same out on a board to dry.  By following these instructions, old shot can be made to look just like new." From Bottlers Helper, 1907. Hutchbook.


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Jun 2, 2012)

Very cool. That gives me a little more info. Thanks for the bit of history...


----------



## botlguy (Jun 2, 2012)

Welcome to the forums or as some say: "to the blue pages"

 I don't know about the rest of you folks but I would like to see some better, closeup individual pictures of those bottles. They look interesting to me, especially the bigger one.


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Jun 2, 2012)

I agree here are some close ups.....


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Jun 2, 2012)

Bottle 2


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Jun 2, 2012)

Bottle 3


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Jun 2, 2012)

Bottle 4


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Jun 2, 2012)

Added a fifth bottle just for kicks....


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Jun 2, 2012)

close up of #5


----------



## epackage (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice finds...


----------



## LC (Jun 3, 2012)

I really like that bottle number two . You are fortunate to have a dump of that caliber to dig in . Good luck with continued success on your digs . Keep the pics coming .


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey Rollan,
 Welcome. I am a long term colletor just north of you (in West Milwaukee). Nice stuff you're finding. That picture hutch from Racine is pretty good. Great graphics with an Indian, a teepee, a gun, and a pilgrim. There are three or four variants and I would be excited to find any of them. The Klein from Burlington is also very interesting. Nice blob and it probably is fairly valuable. The embalming fluid, while not as old, has great embossing and that weiss beer is major cool too. You may be pleasantly surprised to hear that the Belle City bottle is quite rare and is probably the most valuable item you've shown. While the shape itself is neat, it is an unusual bottle and is rarely seen as a blob. Great stuff and keep doing whatever it is you're doing!


----------



## epackage (Jun 3, 2012)

It's funny how Weiss Beer forms are so different from that area to my area Bob, I like these for sure, and the green ones are great too...[]


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello Bob from West Milwaukee. Thank you for the comments and also I was not aware that the Belle City was that rare. I have found 2 of them.  Off to dig for a few hours today. Hopefully some new stuff to show....


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Jun 3, 2012)

Believe it or not we hit an Ohio bottle streak the other day in this dump. Nothing super valuable but just interesting for being in Wisconsin.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey E,
 We have many different weiss beer shapes here but those tall skinny ones are a bit unusual. There are only a few known green examples of any Wisconsin weiss beers and they are all super rare and valuable.

 Rollan,
 That Belle City bottle is only listed as a crown in Wayne Kroll's bottle guide Badger Breweries Past and Prest  (1976). I was at an auction last year where one sold for $120! Strange that you would go on a streak of finding a different state's bottles. I find them from time to time but it seems more like random scatter.


----------



## madman (Jun 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  DaddyDaughterDiggers
> 
> Believe it or not we hit an Ohio bottle streak the other day in this dump. Nothing super valuable but just interesting for being in Wisconsin.


what kind of ohio bottles???? where from????


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the great information on the bottles...This is daughter digger Lona  We were very lucky to have come across this dump we continue to dig in. It seems we started in 1900's time span and now digging up bottles from late 1800's - 1900's ...I swear it's Christmas every time we dig lol I love the feeling of not knowing what you will uncover each time you dig.


----------



## epackage (Jun 3, 2012)

Welcome to the site Lona, I look forward to seeing pics of all your other great finds. It's great to see a family digging together...Jim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey Bob,

 That shape is quite often seen on the many Weiss beers from St. Louis. I've always liked that form and style bottle. []

 ~Tim


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Jun 3, 2012)

madman- one of the bottles we found from Ohio was a Embalming fluid bottle. What a strange find lol....
 The bottle is from Springfield, Ohio. (Daughter Digger)


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks epackage. It's a lot of fun. My dad brought me up doing this, starting as a tweedler. Over the years we found it to be a great way to spend time together doing what we love. Looking forward to posting more pictures on our finds! Lona


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey Madman, this is Daddy Digger. We found a Champion Concentrated Embalming fluid from Springfield, Ohio. Also a Hauk crown top from Cincinnati, Ohio. I think there that was the only to of any value.


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Jun 4, 2012)

I am amazed by the price you just said for the Belle City Brewery Bottle. Considering a few local collectors down here said it's only worth $30. We have found bottles from 5 different states so far. I think that is pretty cool.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 5, 2012)

Welcome to ABN...Rollan and Lona....Pretty cool bottes you've been unearthing...Dug an "Egyptian" embalming fluid once....


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Jul 27, 2012)

the burlington quart soda is fairly common the racine is great  fairly common.  the bismarck  is the  best bottle the racine amber wiess beer is great . do you go to the antioch illinois bottle show held in the spring ?


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Nov 3, 2012)

Well After smoothing things over with the Land owner below the hillside where this goldmine is, we are back at it. Here is a pick of some of the goods from today. Blob Tops are a Belle City Brewery Racine, WI and the other tall one is a C.J. Dresen Muskegon, Mich.....Lots of Cool stuff.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks like a great dump with awesome variety....Wecome Rollan and Lona if I haven't already said so ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Is that a Copenhagen snuff crock in there? Curious what happened w/ the landowner that needed smoothing over?


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Nov 3, 2012)

The property we are digging on has a hillside and a flat area below some huge bulkheads. We got permission from the Hillside owner to dig and thought that the land below was also owned by him. Well assumption is the mother of all screw ups cause it wasn't and we had pushed some dirt down there and the land owner which we had never met flipped out. We stopped going back there for awhile to let things cool down and went back to talk to him and let him know we would be digging again then also offered to clean up the dirt that we dumped. He said it was no big deal and that as long as we left his property alone he didn't care....hence we dig again :-}


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Nov 3, 2012)

> Copenhagen snuff crock


It is a Weyman's 6in crock. Didn't even see the writing at the bottom till you said something. The top portion was cracked in half but we found the broken piece and put it back together.


----------



## KBbottles (Nov 3, 2012)

Do you ever come across old Bots from Beloit?  I went to school out there.


----------



## KBbottles (Nov 3, 2012)

P.S. Awesome digs!!  Those amber blobs are terrific! Love the POP hutch as well.  Such a classic historic midwest bottle with that embossing!


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Nov 3, 2012)

Not that I can remember. So many different bottles from different states and different styles.


----------



## madman (Nov 3, 2012)

those are some great finds! keep digging and posting!


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Nov 3, 2012)

Will do. We are gonna dig this spot till our fingers can't handle the cold any more...lol. Then we will have to wait till next year.


----------



## hunting262 (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow[:-] them are nice ones keep on digging.


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you.....


----------



## KBbottles (Nov 4, 2012)

Get some portable space heaters and keep the ground thawed to dig through the winter haha []


----------



## bigber4604 (Nov 5, 2012)

The Capital City hutch from Bismarck is a good bottle that is seldom available.  The last one I've seen sold back in May on EBay brought $75.  Great find and good luck!


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Nov 5, 2012)

LOL...That was the bottle you are looking at. We are currently pulling blob tops out left and right. Some really cool stuff. Will be posting more picks soon.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 5, 2012)

Congrats. Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Nov 6, 2012)

Here are a few of the good ones from the last few days...


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Nov 6, 2012)

pic#2


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Nov 6, 2012)

pic#3


----------



## madman (Nov 6, 2012)

VERY NICE FINDS! IM JEALOUS!


----------



## epackage (Nov 6, 2012)

Fantastic digs....Congrats!![]


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you very much. We are pulling out some really good stuff now. 5ft down into the hillside and still aways to go.


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 6, 2012)

great digs!  Looks like one of those real fun digs...


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you very much. Going back again tomorrow. Hopefully you will see more pics of some great stuff.


----------

